# Lanecove river sunday



## adam (Mar 8, 2007)

Anyone keen for Sunday morning,going to put in under the figtree bridge and try the flats and mangroves
for bream and flatties,weather permitting


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

G'day Adam,

I'm keen to get amongst the kingies at Long Reef (see On the Edge's post) but if I can't get out there I'll give LCR a try (weather permitting also). What time were you planning to head out and where are you planning to launch from? I've had a look down Loop Road and couldn't spot any decent spots to launch from but have heard that the ramp near Kooyong Rd, Riverview is a good place to launch from. Will confirm Sat arvo/evening.

Good luck if I don't see you out there.

Cheers

Marty


----------



## adam (Mar 8, 2007)

Gday Marty
I was think early about 6.00am,I checked the place out last week just when you come around the bend under the bridge
the first parking spot theres a few mangrove trees, you can get in there.Started talking to a girl who was getting ready to 
launch her yak ,she said youve just got to walk it out a bit there at low tide.So I thought I would give it a shot.Heard its a
good spot for bream,flatties and jews.


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

Ive fished the lane cone river plenty of times but not from the yak. I catch lots of nice flatties and massive bream near the pylons of the fig tree bridge. Also drift a gulp sandworm over the sand and mud flats you can catch good bream there as well.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

G'day Adam,

I was out at Long Reef last Sunday morning, did you end up getting out to LCR and how did you go if so?

Marty


----------

